# Any MD Crabbing Report?



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Want to take the kids crabbing this weekend. Any family friendly crabbing spot you can recommend?

Thanks in advance.

GF


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Try*

Ft. Smallwood Or The Magothy River Im Sure They Are There.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MANDINGO said:


> Ft. Smallwood Or The Magothy River Im Sure They Are There.


The Magothy is your best bet if you're crabbing north of the Bay Bridge. Water is too muddy any farther north. Rocky Point was starting to turn on nicely before all the rain. The Severn is giving up some nice crabs if you can get in there. I'm going to start dropping traps next Thursday in the Middle River/Gunpowder area. I'll be crabbing just about every morning starting 7/24 so if anyone is off during the week and would like to go out with me drop me a PM. I'll be leaving my pier around 5:15 AM each morning and should be finished well before noon. If the crabbing doesn't turn on by then I'll be fishing.  The boat is reserved on the weekends for the family.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Catman ... you are our hero ... now thats the life (I know you have worked for it) I may take you up on that offer one day.

I do have a question for you though ... are you dropping small traps or pots? I know there are strict regulations as to how many items like that a recreational crabber can have. What are the limits (or do you have a commercial license?)


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Cygnus*

HAVE U READ YOUR PM'S?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Catman ... you are our hero ... now thats the life (I know you have worked for it) I may take you up on that offer one day.
> 
> I do have a question for you though ... are you dropping small traps or pots? I know there are strict regulations as to how many items like that a recreational crabber can have. What are the limits (or do you have a commercial license?)


I use topless traps and am allowed 25. I'm just a recreational crabber and my boat sport fishing license allows me to keep 1 bu. per day. A recreational crabbing license for $5.00 allows the holder of a $9.00 Bay Sport Fishing License to 1 bu.per day. However, only 2 bu. per day is allowed per day on the boat reguardless of the number of licensed crabbers. So if someone is going to crab with me and we want to keep more than 1 bu. they need to buy a crabbing license for $5.00 which can be purchased on line.. Hope this answeres your question.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Piers over this way have gotten some crabs, decent size, sometimes in quantity, not huge.

Nick, you back from your trip, or getting ready to head west? If ya back, how was it, if getting ready, have a safe trip, when you leave?

Me, I got first reservation, could use some Bay crabs in my tiny body!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy, I got back last week. What an awesome experience. This was home for 8 days.









As soon as I start catching some crabs you're 1st on board.  Time to bring that cooler home full of jimmies.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Catman call me on the weekends if you have VHF. i monitor 73 and 01. I'll be crabbing the Severen and South also.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

gwaud said:


> Catman call me on the weekends if you have VHF. i monitor 73 and 01. I'll be crabbing the Severen and South also.


I won't be that far south. I'm up in the Middle River/Gunpowder area. Good luck.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*crab "?"*

Due To All The Rain We Had Has It Affected The Crabbing As It Does The Fishing? I Ask B/c I Have A Nice Spot That Is Always Plentiful. However In The Past Few Weeks I Have Noticed A Sharp Decline. Still Nice And Big Just Not Really Plentiful As Usual. I M Wondering About Salinity. Im Crabbing On The Magothy River Btw. Also Can I Get A Reservation W/ You To Crab? I Would Nt Mind Working For "a Cooler Full Of Jimmies":d Myself.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MANDINGO said:


> Due To All The Rain We Had Has It Affected The Crabbing As It Does The Fishing? I Ask B/c I Have A Nice Spot That Is Always Plentiful. However In The Past Few Weeks I Have Noticed A Sharp Decline. Still Nice And Big Just Not Really Plentiful As Usual. I M Wondering About Salinity. Im Crabbing On The Magothy River Btw. Also Can I Get A Reservation W/ You To Crab? I Would Nt Mind Working For "a Cooler Full Of Jimmies":d Myself.


Absolutely, anytime after the 24th. during the week.


----------

